# Diamondback DB 8



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking to get a park bike and have been exploring different options. There are a few bikes I love that are just way out of my price range (Trek Session and Lapierre DH). I found the 2015 DB 8 and it seems to be a good bang for your buck bike. I can get it for $2700 brand new. I know it doesn't come with the best parts spec but for a beginner to park riding I don't think top of the line components will be necessary. 

What I'm asking is does anyone have experience with this bike and if so do you have anything truly bad to say about it other than the slightly lower parts spec? Also, regardless of the components is it still worth the buy for $2700? 

Thanks


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

First Look: Diamondback's Affordable Downhiller - the 2015 DB8 - Pinkbike

You mean this bike? Actually, the parts spec isn't low but a bit more mid-tier (Zee components, Deore brakes). I dunno but even the fork may already have the nicer Charger Damper. If you can get all that for $2700, I'd say it's a steal.


----------



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the article and your opinion.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

For *$2700 you can gat a premo preowned bike . I have nothing against the DB, My opinion is based purely off available options .


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

shwinn8 said:


> For $2400 you can gat a premo preowned bike . I have nothing against the DB, My opinion is based purely off available options .


Copy that!,,,,you can get a used top notch machine for that price


----------



## Jime89 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have been checking the used market and have found a few that I have been considering. Right now I have been leaning toward the used market I just didn't know if the DB was worth it still.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

It's worth it. I've seen a couple up close and the frame and build spec is a great value at the price you found it for. Pull the trigger!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Not a 650b fanboy but you'll probably have a hard time finding a new or used bike @ that price. If you're reluctant because of the name Diamondback, I think they're legit.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure if you have any interest in YT, but for 3k you can get a brand new bike with a top notch build.


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Got mine in February. Just waiting for Highland to open. I haven't ridden any other DH bikes so I cannot compare. I was in a similar position and for the price I could get it for it was a complete no-brainer. I already ride a Sortie so I know the DB stuff is legit. I'm a believer. And Carson Storch kills it on this bike.... 

Try to find the issue of Decline magazine from about two months ago. They reviewed the DB8 and loved it.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

@xjohnx77 How tall are you and what size did you get ? I'm 6'2 and wondering how these size up. Thanks


----------



## xjohnx77 (Apr 19, 2014)

One more reason I love DB. I called and spoke to a girl because I had a few unrelated questions. She was super helpful and nice so we got to talking about how I was about to pull the trigger on the DB8 I asked her about sizing because of only the two sizes. She said "oh hold on, I'm sitting right next to the guys who developed the bike. Lets ask them" I am 5' 10" and they said I was right on the nose between the two sizes but they recommended I go with the Large. Now that I've sat on it I'm glad they convinced me because I woulnd have ordered the small. It feels perfect to me. Can't wait to rip it!!


----------



## badfishRU12 (Apr 29, 2005)

I've ridden mine for about a month now and am very impressed. I was very hesitant on 27.5 for DH but it does everything well. Corners and jumps better than expected. Of course it gobbles rough terrain and is stable at speed. It has hit the dirt more than once and seems pretty solid. The paint isn't the toughest. I like that it is set up more old school (threaded bb, ext routing, 150mm rear spacing) so some of my high end bling swaps right over. The brakes they speced seems odd but an XT upgrade is fairly cheap. I'm 5'9" and have the 22t and would say it fits me well. I'd be concerned for short people on the 22t its kinda big. I'd say 5'10/5'11+ would want the 23tt. My previous bike was a 09 Norco Team DH and I ride in Keystone Co


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*How much does it weigh?*



badfishRU12 said:


> I've ridden mine for about a month now and am very impressed. I was very hesitant on 27.5 for DH but it does everything well. Corners and jumps better than expected. Of course it gobbles rough terrain and is stable at speed. It has hit the dirt more than once and seems pretty solid. The paint isn't the toughest. I like that it is set up more old school (threaded bb, ext routing, 150mm rear spacing) so some of my high end bling swaps right over. The brakes they speced seems odd but an XT upgrade is fairly cheap. I'm 5'9" and have the 22t and would say it fits me well. I'd be concerned for short people on the 22t its kinda big. I'd say 5'10/5'11+ would want the 23tt. My previous bike was a 09 Norco Team DH and I ride in Keystone Co


Can owners of 22t or 23t share bike weight? Not that it's the main thing (especially at this price), just want to know before I order. Thanks!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

where are you guys getting a Diamondback DB8? i never knew they even came to market


----------

